# ready for jars?



## guerillaweedfare (Oct 18, 2009)

I've been drying my buds for about a week now hanging in a dark closet..today i moved them into a brown bag but im worried about overdrying them. My plant wasn't the biggest and the buds are relatively small and fluffy. I think they are dry all the way through (brittle to touch) but they aren't compacting very much. I've already smoked a blunt of them but i want to cure the rest to increase their potency. Does anyone have any ideas on how to compact them and make sure im not overdrying them???


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 19, 2009)

throw em in a jar. probably could have skipped bag cause of fluffiness of buds. dont forget to burp jars couple times a day for wk then once daily for another wk then leave sealed til use. as far as compacting, it will come naturally when curing.


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Oct 19, 2009)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> throw em in a jar. probably could have skipped bag cause of fluffiness of buds. dont forget to burp jars couple times a day for wk then once daily for another wk then leave sealed til use. as far as compacting, it will come naturally when curing.



Thanks doc. and i only left them in a bag for a day and then i put them in a pickle jar so hopefully they're not too dry. Do you know exactly what curing the buds in jars does to the buds that causes the overall potency to increase? Is it because they are in a sealed off environment?


----------



## Growdude (Oct 19, 2009)

guerillaweedfare said:
			
		

> Thanks doc. and i only left them in a bag for a day and then i put them in a pickle jar so hopefully they're not too dry. Do you know exactly what curing the buds in jars does to the buds that causes the overall potency to increase? Is it because they are in a sealed off environment?



Its subjective at best. Now it makes it taste better but not any more compact.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 19, 2009)

guerillaweedfare said:
			
		

> I've been drying my buds for about a week now hanging in a dark closet..today i moved them into a brown bag but im worried about overdrying them. My plant wasn't the biggest and the buds are relatively small and fluffy. I think they are dry all the way through (brittle to touch) but they aren't compacting very much. I've already smoked a blunt of them but i want to cure the rest to increase their potency. Does anyone have any ideas on how to compact them and make sure im not overdrying them???


 
Curing will make it taste better, but won't increase potency, brotha!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 19, 2009)

:yeahthat: What superbaby sez...:baby: 



			
				guerillaweedfare said:
			
		

> i put them in a pickle jar



Was this a new 'pickling' jar or a used 'pickle' jar?  If it's a used pickle jar your buds may have a strange vinegar twang to them...


----------



## ftw2012 (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah...i dont think id want to use a old used pickle jar....i once thought id save some and use them but the pickle smell never went away..but i guess i should mention that the smell seems to be held in the lid....so maybe the same old jar but with a new lid would work fine?    i dont know i guess its about 4:25 in my world....if that makes any sense...i use to take the jars into the bathroom with me when i took a hot shower and burp them when the bathroom was all steamed up...it seemed to be a halfway decent way to add a little bit of moisture to them..maybe you can try that?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

a little charcoal in the jar will remove the smell.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Oct 19, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> Curing will make it taste better, but won't increase potency, brotha!



This has been debated several times on many forums and I politely disagree.  I believe curing does increase potency.  I've read a lot of science to back up both sides of the argument, but the one thing we can all agree on is that curing certainly increases the taste! 

I usually skip the brown bag, I go straight into jars once you can snap the small stems instead of bending them.

Just go buy new jars.  They are cheap and worth it.  I've never heard of putting charcoal in with bud, but I wouldn't try it.  (Not trying to be rude 2dog, I just would be nervous about charcoal in with my bud) Why risk ruining what you worked so hard for.  Also, if it only hung for a week, I doubt you overdryed it.  Throw it into a jar, seal it, check on it tomorrow.  I bet the buds will feel damp to the touch.  Leave the lid off for a while, then reseal.  Make sure to check out the stickies in this section.


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys...and for the record my used pickle doesn't smell anything like pickles...ive been using it for awhile now to store buds in and im pretty sure it seals tight. I'll be sure to burp the jar every so often..especially since this is the stage that i ruined my last grow..lost it to mold


----------



## Alistair (Oct 20, 2009)

I normally don't even hang them anymore, because they dry out too quickly for me.  I simply put them into brown bags and then when they feel dry to the touch, then into the jars they go.  I don't even wait until the stem snaps easily.  I wait until perhaps a few stems span easily and then into the jar.  In fact, I might even put them in a little too moist, but that poses no problems for me.  I burp those jars a few times each day at first, and then I burp them less and less over a period of about a month.  I like it when they go in a bit moist.  It is my belief that they dry slower and give a slower, nicer cure.

If you want them compact, then put the directly into brown bags, straight from the plant.  The will flatten out and compact from their own weight in water.  Buds that hang to dry tend to remain round and fluffy.  Fluffy or compact, either way is cool.

Also, buds tend to be more compact when they receive more light while growing.


----------

